# My Summer Cycle Progress!



## BiologicalChemist (Jun 21, 2016)

Whats up UG..I haven't posted in a bit since my last winter cycle progress..so I figured I'd post up my current summer progress for any BB's on the forum.

Right now I'm running Tren Ace 100mg ed, Test P 100mg ed, Mast P 100mg eod, EQ 700mg 1x wk, and just finishing up 2 weeks on Halotestin 20mg ed (about to drop the halo)....This is my heaviest cycle yet while doing a cutting diet and I'm feeling pretty good. My carbs are still pretty high for a cut so I am holding some water..for macros I'm hovering around 327g protein, 82g fat (23g of saturated fat), 117 carbs...but it fluctuates and I fuking love my refeeds. The EQ is making me pretty hungry so I might up the carbs to 150g? Current weight is is around 208lbs...winter was around 217lbs. So far loving the progress and gear...recently got bloods and everything looks good (lipids r outta whack) but other than that everything is good.

Test Total 4860 ng/dL, Free Test 1817.6 pg/mL, SHBG 3nmol/L








http://imgur.com/a/wvROr


----------



## bvs (Jun 21, 2016)

looking good brother!


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 21, 2016)

Great progress, BC! Guns & traps look amazing. You competing anytime soon?


----------



## nightster (Jun 21, 2016)

Great work!!!


----------



## Maijah (Jun 21, 2016)

Great work bro, arms are lookin hyooge


----------



## stonetag (Jun 21, 2016)

Stout fella!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 21, 2016)

I don't see the water. Especially with that halo in there it's in your head.  Your muscles are just full which maybe you aren't used to b3cause you keep your carbs so damn low.

Looking good man.  Would hit 10/10


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 21, 2016)

Damn dude would hit 10/10 is well. I don t see any water as well


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 21, 2016)

Damn dude...


----------



## snake (Jun 21, 2016)

Flawless brother. I can't really pick out any weak points. 327 grams of protein is a lot as far as I'm concerned but you know our body better than anyone. I wouldn't kill the carbs too much; that's your on-demand fuel source for gym gains and I think they are giving you that full muscle look. Just my thoughts, so take it for what it's worth.

P.S. Much better pics than those selfie.


----------



## Milo (Jun 21, 2016)

Siiiiiickkkkk


----------



## curtisvill (Jun 21, 2016)

Looking great BC!


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 21, 2016)

Looking stacked bro, great work!


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jun 21, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> Great progress, BC! Guns & traps look amazing. You competing anytime soon?



Not sure yet savage..I've thought about it but I think need to cut down to like 185 or less to get on stage which to me is nuts and the judging in BB is B.S.!


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jun 21, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> I don't see the water. Especially with that halo in there it's in your head.  Your muscles are just full which maybe you aren't used to b3cause you keep your carbs so damn low.
> 
> Looking good man.  Would hit 10/10



Halo was a dam good choice pillar loving it.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jun 21, 2016)

snake said:


> Flawless brother. I can't really pick out any weak points. 327 grams of protein is a lot as far as I'm concerned but you know our body better than anyone. I wouldn't kill the carbs too much; that's your on-demand fuel source for gym gains and I think they are giving you that full muscle look. Just my thoughts, so take it for what it's worth.
> 
> P.S. Much better pics than those selfie.



Thank you brother! Protein is def high I agree so I gotta chug water like crazy and yea had the gf snap some of these and my gym buddy


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jun 21, 2016)

Dude ur fu king jacked. Way to go brother.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 21, 2016)

Great work.  Looking real good. Protein is not high. When you're running whst you're running protein is where it should be.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jun 21, 2016)

Bruh, you lookin swole as fukk


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 21, 2016)

Yeah dude you're in great fukking shape. Stop posting pictures asshole u Make me feel tiny. Lol

And yeah you look very bloated. U better go on the Hollywood diet fatty. Lol. U sound like my wife. Lol good shit brother.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 22, 2016)

you got pro genetics man..you look awesome


----------



## Jada (Jun 22, 2016)

Looking good,  keep  it up.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jun 22, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Yeah dude you're in great fukking shape. Stop posting pictures asshole u Make me feel tiny. Lol
> 
> And yeah you look very bloated. U better go on the Hollywood diet fatty. Lol. U sound like my wife. Lol good shit brother.



Thanks ECks, you still got like 30+ lbs on me and several hundred on bench not to mention deads I saw that vid lol..and yea it's all cream of rice I swear #teamnatty


----------



## TheHercWithAMouth (Aug 6, 2016)

Looking dense, man. I haven't ran halo yet but I have some on hand if I want to throw it in at the end of this cut...glad to hear you're enjoying it.

I run carbs low and fats high too...I look tighter and fuller that way and I incorporate refeeds. Honestly I look better about 3 days after a refeed. Perfect balance of fullness and tightness.


----------



## Mr.Gainz (Aug 6, 2016)

Damn brother! No water at all.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Aug 7, 2016)

Crazy. Dry and jacked af. do you take growth ?


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Aug 27, 2016)

Fsuphisig said:


> Crazy. Dry and jacked af. do you take growth ?



No growth at all or slin bro...can't afford that shit lol...maybe when I'm older.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Aug 27, 2016)

Last update to this old summer thread before my winter bulk begins..overall was a great blast and I felt amazing all summer and made some good progress...diet got shaky at the end and carbs got up to 250g a day sometimes. Here's some end cycle pics &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57340; hope everyone else made some great progress too


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 27, 2016)

Pics ain't working BC. Don't tease me fukker


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 27, 2016)

In b4 n00dz...


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Aug 28, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Pics ain't working BC. Don't tease me fukker



Ah f**K..I think I reached my pic limit, the post must have a noodz limit...I added an IMGUR link but trying to get the vids!


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Aug 28, 2016)

This imgur post was removed.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 28, 2016)

Gun show looking great & nice chest striations. 

Wheels too look solid - how tall are you, Mate?

Nice ass there at the end!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 28, 2016)

Damn u got leaner!!! Baby calves? Don't make me show u real baby calves. Looking good as always brother. 

Howd u like the halo?


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Aug 28, 2016)

https://vid.me/werQ


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Aug 28, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Damn u got leaner!!! Baby calves? Don't make me show u real baby calves. Looking good as always brother.
> 
> Howd u like the halo?




I did get leaner Ecks...My carbs got too low for the tren I think and I also dropped that 250mg deca that was in the mix...Halo was sick but mostly made me strong and hard, mostly aggressive, i still prefer Sdrol over halo....But thanks bro can't wait for the winter bulk when I get back on the deca!


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Aug 28, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


> Gun show looking great & nice chest striations.
> 
> Wheels too look solid - how tall are you, Mate?
> 
> Nice ass there at the end!



hahah my new girls ass...I'm 5'8" so not too tall but can't complain


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 28, 2016)

BiologicalChemist said:


> hahah my new girls ass...I'm 5'8" so not too tall but can't complain



Looking good dude & your girlfriends tiny asshole is hilarious!


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Aug 28, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> Looking good dude & your girlfriends tiny asshole is hilarious!




Thank you Zeig! She's a keeper


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 28, 2016)

I didn't even see the ass the first time. Def a nice little asshole on her.


----------



## Dex (Aug 29, 2016)

Looking good man. What weight did you end up with after your cut?


----------



## Jada (Aug 29, 2016)

Looking good but u should edit /blur ur face .


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Aug 30, 2016)

Jada said:


> Looking good but u should edit /blur ur face .



I meant to got to fuking lazy and said fuk it not really worried about it..will remove the links soon though.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Aug 30, 2016)

Dex said:


> Looking good man. What weight did you end up with after your cut?



I dropped from 217 winter to around 193 in my cut..Feeling pretty sucked out right now..Quite honestly I prefer the mass and full feeling.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Sep 1, 2016)

https://splice.gopro.com/v?id=epqGME2Jd

Here's a little video from power house gym on dat tren, mast, Eq, Test, sdrol.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 1, 2016)

You really look amazing dude.. One of the best I've seen and I've been around.. You have amazing genetics for this shit and u probably work your ass of in the gym and kitchen.. You caught me when I was in my dickhead stage for that I'm truly sorry .. You are a inspiration for every kid on the boards that wants to have a good body


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 1, 2016)

You are a good looking dude Bio which is pretty cool because most bodybuilders are ugly as shit.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Sep 1, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> You are a good looking dude Bio which is pretty cool because most bodybuilders are ugly as shit.



You've never seen the pretty faces of Louis and I then Zieg. We battle for UG 1&2 but he loves whores waaaaay more than I do.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Sep 2, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> You really look amazing dude.. One of the best I've seen and I've been around.. You have amazing genetics for this shit and u probably work your ass of in the gym and kitchen.. You caught me when I was in my dickhead stage for that I'm truly sorry .. You are a inspiration for every kid on the boards that wants to have a good body



Thanks bundy hope all is well on ur end...and no worries it was a while ago lol, I don't hold grudges.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 2, 2016)

Looking good, BC. Impressive wheels.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Sep 3, 2016)

BiologicalChemist said:


> Thanks bundy hope all is well on ur end...and no worries it was a while ago lol, I don't hold grudges.



Thanks for not hold grudges man


----------



## stanley (Sep 11, 2016)

just fantastic , well done ,happydays


----------



## trodizzle (Sep 26, 2016)

BiologicalChemist said:


> Whats up UG..I haven't posted in a bit since my last winter cycle progress..so I figured I'd post up my current summer progress for any BB's on the forum.
> 
> Right now I'm running Tren Ace 100mg ed, Test P 100mg ed, Mast P 100mg eod, EQ 700mg 1x wk, and just finishing up 2 weeks on Halotestin 20mg ed (about to drop the halo)....This is my heaviest cycle yet while doing a cutting diet and I'm feeling pretty good. My carbs are still pretty high for a cut so I am holding some water..for macros I'm hovering around 327g protein, 82g fat (23g of saturated fat), 117 carbs...but it fluctuates and I fuking love my refeeds. The EQ is making me pretty hungry so I might up the carbs to 150g? Current weight is is around 208lbs...winter was around 217lbs. So far loving the progress and gear...recently got bloods and everything looks good (lipids r outta whack) but other than that everything is good.
> 
> ...



You're a focking hoss brah! Mad props!


----------



## Uncle manny (Sep 26, 2016)

Great physique bro, an inspiration!


----------



## Eatsleeplift (Sep 26, 2016)

Damn you look amazing man! Nice work


----------

